# Queen Rearing Video



## Steven Tervort (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey everybody, I was recently looking for a video made by George McCrone on queen rearing. The video was originally listed on BlipTv from Kingston Beekeepers. The video was given to Kingston Beekeepers by George McCrone. I have a friend who has become interested in queen rearing, and I wanted to show him George's method. However, The video seems to have went missing when Blip decided to delete a bunch of content. If anyone has any information on where I can watch, or get a copy, I would love to know. I have scoured the internet and haven't had much luck finding a working copy. 
This was one of the most helpful videos to me when I was learning about the process. The video is very thorough and really well made. Any new beekeeper could follow George's process. I would really hate to know that it is completely gone.


----------



## Hops Brewster (Jun 17, 2014)

I see what you mean. I found this one, but it was pulled by blip too.
http://www.survivorbees.com/243/
Copyright issues?


----------

